# "Collectif".....



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

Je voudrais vous proposer un p'tit exercice pour stimuler vos neurones et votre créativité...  
Suivant le principe du "_cadavre exquis_", mais en un peu plus élaboré !..... 
La règle du jeu :
Faire une planche de BD ou un strip ou une illustration _(dans ce dernier cas; donner un thème directeur !! )_, c'est celui qui commence qui décide du nombre de cases ou vignettes pour la planche..... 
Je m'explique : là je poste une image et je décide que l'histoire se passera en une planche de 9 cases....  
Celui qui termine _(9ème case dans ce cas !)_ décide s'il met fin à l'histoire (obligation de le dire et/ou d'indiquer en mettant le mot "_fin_" dans votre image ou au bas de la planche...) ou si l'aventure continue sur une deuxième page (précisez le dans votre post)....
Vous pouvez modifier le découpage pour intégrer votre image, mais sans dénaturer les autres images. 
_(Agrandir ou rétrécir, ou cacher une partie des images précédentes, ou par exemple sur la mienne mettre un applat de couleur à la place du blanc si vous voulez l'intégrer à la couleur de votre image...)_
J'ai posté un dessin en N&B, mais vous pouvez poster en couleur ou un crayonné; l'intéressant est d'arriver à faire un tout qui tienne la route malgré les styles différents de chacun... 
Si vous voulez participer, indiquez que vous "_prenez la main_"; que plusieurs posteurs ne bossent pas sur la même image (par exemple : quelqu'un vient de poster la case n°2; celui qui veut faire la n°3, doit le signaler)......
Ne postez pas votre image seule; postez votre image intégrée aux précédentes...
(utilisez l'option "_thumbnail for forum (1)_" sur ImageShack ....  )
Vous pouvez évidemment intégrer du texte de la façon que vous vous voulez !!... 
 

Mon image....







P. S : J'ai conscience que ce jeu est un peu élitiste, vu que seul ceux qui "_savent_" dessiner _(pas besoin d'être Michel Ange, non plus; tout le monde est le bienvenu !...)_ vont participer et encore !....  mon sujet sera peut-être un "_four_" !!... 

Re-P.S : Si quelque chose vous paraît "_obscur_" dans les règles du jeu; n'hésitez pas...


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2006)

Mais quel élitisme c'est pas vrai ??!!   


Nan mais rien, fallait trouver une excuse pour l'abonnement c'esrt tout !


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Mais quel &#233;litisme c'est pas vrai ??!!
> 
> 
> Nan mais rien, fallait trouver une excuse pour l'abonnement c'esrt tout !


On peut  mettre des bulles sans texte et choisir un(e) "_dialoguiste_" !!...  

_
P.S : Sinon il existe une option "s'abonner &#224; la discussion", si, si !!......_  :love:


&#201;dit : Recrutement de "_dialoguistes_"....


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> On peut  mettre des bulles sans texte et choisir un(e) "_dialoguiste_" !!...
> 
> _
> P.S : Sinon il existe une option "s'abonner à la discussion", si, si !!......_  :love:



ouais mais c'est moins drôle ! :rose: 

Dur de voter pour UN dialoguiste particulier !!!  ... mais c'est vrai que ça sera marrant car ça pourrait donner pleins d'univers differents à tous ces dessins...en + des differentes sensiblites des dessins eux memes...mais je ne m'en mele pas...je ne suis pas de l'élite !!!    

:love:


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> On peut  mettre des bulles sans texte et choisir un(e) "_dialoguiste_" !!...



Oui _travailler en collaboration _en fait, non ? 


Bref, belle id&#233;e.


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> mais c'est vrai que ça sera marrant car ça pourrait donner pleins d'univers differents à tous ces dessins...en + des differentes sensiblites des dessins eux memes...mais je ne m'en mele pas...je ne suis pas de l'élite !!!
> 
> :love:




Pas de l'élite, mais une sacrément bonne idée je trouve 

3 / 4 vignettes, des bulles et chacun y invente son histoire
Le truc c'est que c'est l'illustrateur qui rigole le moins, zut


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Oui _travailler en collaboration _en fait, non ?
> (...)


Un illustrateur + un dialoguiste &#224; chaque "_case_" &#224; faire; &#231;a fait pas beaucoup de boulot &#224; la fois, mais &#231;a permet de garder la surprise pour le "_tour_" que peut prendre l'histoire.... 
Si on met un "_dialoguiste_" pour une histoire enti&#232;re, &#231;a enl&#232;ve du piment au jeu et n'a plus d'int&#233;r&#234;t... 

&#199;a roule !! Le tout &#233;tant de pr&#233;venir que vous prenez la main..... 
_Et de ne pas prendre 3 mois pour faire une case !!....  _


----------



## unizu carn (29 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224; enfin l'espace o&#249; l'on va pouvoir cr&#233;er notre chapelle sextine, roberto. 

Tirhum, connaitriez-vous cet ouvrage ? 
Si ce n'&#233;tait le cas, je suis s&#251;re que d'autres que moi le connaissent et pourrait l'expliquer. Et je pourrais vous en scanner un petit bout (rose, bien entendu).


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Si on met un "_dialoguiste_" pour une histoire entière, ça enlève du piment au jeu et n'a plus d'intérêt...




Nous étions d'accord donc 

Tu as même réussi à réveiller Unizu, t'es trop fort  :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

unizu carn a dit:


> Voilà enfin l'espace où l'on va pouvoir créer notre chapelle sextine, roberto.
> 
> Tirhum, connaitriez-vous cet ouvrage ?
> Si ce n'était le cas, je suis sûre que d'autres que moi le connaissent et pourrait l'expliquer. Et je pourrais vous en scanner un petit bout (rose, bien entendu).


..... 





mado a dit:


> Nous étions d'accord donc
> 
> Tu as même réussi à réveiller Unizu, t'es trop fort  :love:


 

Bon, maintenant on se bouge et on donne une suite à mon image de départ !!   
Planche en 9 cases, je le rappelle !!....


----------



## unizu carn (29 Novembre 2006)

Moi, je ne sais pas dessiner des choses aussi figuratives... Mais je peux faire un dialogue pour la prochaine case :
"d&#233;ja fatigu&#233;, ch&#233;ri ?"


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

unizu carn a dit:


> Moi, je ne sais pas dessiner des choses aussi figuratives... (...)


T'as plus qu'à débaucher ! Tu sais faire, ça ?!....  





_ Maintenant, que vous soyez dessineux ou scribouilleux, débrouillez-vous, trouvez-vous (ou pas) un(e) partenaire et bossez à me donner une suite !......_


----------



## unizu carn (29 Novembre 2006)

La d&#233;bauche est un sport de combat... :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

Je répète encore, pour ceux qui voudraient dessiner, qu'il n'est pas besoin d'être une "_brute_" en dessin pour participer !!
Le but du fil est de libérer et faire marcher son imagination !!!.....  
_(ça, c'est valable pour tout le monde !...)_



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Je répète encore, pour ceux qui voudraient dessiner, qu'il n'est pas besoin d'être une "_brute_" en dessin pour participer !!
> Le but du fil est de libérer et faire marcher son imagination !!!.....
> _(ça, c'est valable pour tout le monde !...)_
> 
> ...



On en est où là, Tu as donné une image sans texte : est ce toi qui as la main ?
Est ce que tu attends du texte ? ou est ce que tu attends la deuxième image ? 

(Pfff, y'en a qui vont encore dire que je mets dix pages à comprendre et ben tant pis  )


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4072068 a dit:
			
		

> On en est o&#249; l&#224;, Tu as donn&#233; une image sans texte : est ce toi qui as la main ?
> Est ce que tu attends du texte ? ou est ce que tu attends la deuxi&#232;me image ?
> 
> (Pfff, y'en a qui vont encore dire que je mets dix pages &#224; comprendre et ben tant pis  )


Relis le post de d&#233;part...  

J'attends qu'on donne suite &#224; mon image; en image (forc&#233;ment !) avec ou sans texte sur la deuxi&#232;me image pour finir &#224; une planche en 9 cases.....
Celui qui fera la 9&#232;me case d&#233;cidera si l'histoire s'arr&#234;te l&#224; ou continue sur une deuxi&#232;me page et ainsi de suite.... 

Il faut obligatoirement quelqu'un qui dessine et, facultativement, quelqu'un qui assiste le dessinateur(trice) pour le texte accompagnant l'image (s'il y en a !!).....
Le texte accompagnant sa propre image (mettez vous en &#233;quipe); on ne peut coller un texte sur l'image d'un autre !

&#199;a va, l&#224; ?!... 


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ca parle beaucoup, mais toujours pas d'image


Hum, hum...


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Ca parle beaucoup, mais toujours pas d'image


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Novembre 2006)

Pareil... chouette idée  .... mais pas trop de temps ces jours-ci. 

Dès que je peux je prend une main !!


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

est-ce que mon rouen-nez p) peut me faire un r&#233;sum&#233; ? pas tout compris l&#224; !


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4072233 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que mon rouen-nez p) peut me faire un r&#233;sum&#233; ? pas tout compris l&#224; !


Simple !! 
Je lance le jeu avec un dessin et je d&#233;cide que &#231;a doit se passer en une planche comprenant 9 cases...
Roberto a pris la main, il doit donc livrer une image _(avec ou sans texte (bulle))_ qui fasse suite &#224; la mienne et ainsi de suite, avec une personne diff&#233;rente, jusqu'&#224; la 9&#232;me case...
Celui qui fait la 9&#232;me case d&#233;cide si l'histoire doit s'arr&#234;ter l&#224; ou peut continuer....
Si &#231;a s'arr&#234;te l&#224;, &#224; quelqu'un de prendre la main et de proposer une image de d&#233;part pour une planche ou un strip et de d&#233;finir le nombre de vignettes ou cases...

Le tout &#233;tant de laisser libre cours &#224; son imagination et de faire en sorte que tout &#231;a forme un "_tout_" coh&#233;rent tant au niveau graphique que narratif.... 

Un(e) dessinateur(trice) n'est pas forc&#233; d'ins&#233;rer du texte dans son image mais s'il (elle) le veut il (elle) peut se faire aider par quelqu'un pour mettre au point un texte...


Juste un truc : avertissez quand vous prenez la main !!....  

Il faut poster son image "_imbriqu&#233;e_" avec les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes pour pouvoir jouer avec le d&#233;coupage (_&#233;l&#233;ment essentiel de la narration !_)...


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Belle idée.
> 
> Je m'occupe de cela demain.
> *Je prends la main pour la deuxième case,* mais je relirai tes explications : je suis au delà de la fatigue ce soir, j'ai mal partout.
> ...


a priori je m'inscris pour la 3eme ou la 4eme, j'attends de voir cae que va en faire roberto


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai pas pig&#233; ton truc pour modifier l'image : j'ai capt&#233;, dessin&#233;, et l&#224; j'h&#233;berge.


Impec !! 
Tu as pris le parti de continuer en N&B, tu aurais pu faire en couleur ou un crayonn&#233;, empi&#233;ter en surposant ta case sur la mienne.... jouer sur le d&#233;coupage _(ce que tu as fait en empi&#233;tant sur mon image avec ton texte !)_ !..... 
Il faut faire une planche en 9 cases, chacun apporte sa contribution en jouant avec son style et sa technique, le but &#233;tant d'arriver &#224; quelque chose qui tient debout avec les styles diff&#233;rents... 


_Pour l'h&#233;bergement, au fur et &#224; mesure que la planche va s'agrandir en taille, pour rester dans les limites d'affichage permis sur le forum, il faudra poster un aper&#231;u qui, en cliquant dessus, nous montrera la planche en "grand"... _


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e ce fil tirhum!!!  :love: 
Je me lancerais bien dans l'aventure, mais j'attends de voir un peu!


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> a priori je m'inscris pour la 3eme ou la 4eme, j'attends de voir cae que va en faire roberto


Il prend la main, M'sieur Grug ?!....


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2006)

Je vote oui :love:


Ah merde, non, c'est pas l&#224;..


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Il prend la main, M'sieur Grug ?!....


 ok, demain


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

moi qui ait 2 mains gauches (et je suis droitier :rose: ), est ce que je peux essayer avec toshop de faire un truc?


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> moi qui ait 2 mains gauches (et je suis droitier :rose: ), est ce que je peux essayer avec toshop de faire un truc?


Pour l'instant, il faut attendre la "_production_" de M'sieur Grug.... 
Mais, oui, tu peux ! Mais pas de montage à "_l'emporte pièce_", Hein ! 
On se "_dépouille_", quand on prend la main, on n'est pas obligé de poster son image dans l'heure !....


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien ton idée et je participerai avec plaisir mais je ne sais dessiner que des stickmen.



Ca marche quand même ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> C'est bien ton id&#233;e et je participerai avec plaisir mais je ne sais dessiner que des stickmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca marche quand m&#234;me ?


M&#234;me chose que pour les autres; d&#233;brouillez-vous pour que ce que vous proposez s'int&#232;gre au reste et ne fasse pas "_tache_" !... 
Faut une d&#233;marche cr&#233;ative de votre part.....




_J'vais pas penser &#224; votre place, nan ?!.... _


----------



## NED (30 Novembre 2006)

Cool id&#233;e, des que jpeux je prend une main....
Allez grug, sors nous un case de ouf !


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

bon, vu de loin, &#231;a parle beaucoup mais...

pis en plus, mon roberto est toujours  Roberto : &#231;ad qu'il faut que je lui offre ImageWell pour No&#239;el...


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4073449 a dit:
			
		

> bon, vu de loin, &#231;a parle beaucoup mais...
> 
> pis en plus, mon roberto est toujours  Roberto : &#231;ad qu'il faut que je lui offre ImageWell pour No&#239;el...


Ben, chuis pas tr&#232;s bon p&#233;dagogue faut croire, ou certains ont la "_comprenette_" difficile, chais pas....  
Mais bon, l&#224;, tout le monde a l'air d'avoir pig&#233;... j'esp&#232;re !.....  
Je pense que le jeu va pouvoir prendre une vitesse de croisi&#232;re et s'emballer un peu, faut k'&#231;a chauffe dans les t&#234;tes, maintenant !....  :love:

_Pourtant en postant, ici et pas dans le bar; je pensais &#233;viter le "bavardage" !.... _  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4073449 a dit:
			
		

> bon, vu de loin, ça parle beaucoup mais...
> 
> pis en plus, mon roberto est toujours  Roberto : çad qu'il faut que je lui offre ImageWell pour Noïel...


gosh 186 Ko le noir et blanc :affraid: ya pourtant une option exporter pour le web dans toshop (suffit de mettre la haute def en lien c4est plus sympa pour les simples lecteurs)





et hop : 39 ko et cest déjà large pour ce type d'image


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2006)

*Pour le suivant :* au format psd (donc sans les flous de la compression jpeg faite à la volée par imagewell), en un peu plus grand et avec la typo que j'ai utilisé : ici.

il va de soi que le suivant a le droit de changer le texte qui s'inscrit dans l'horrible pull mou de Grichka !


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2006)

A y est j'adore ce fil !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Je peux oser la 4&#176;?
sur les conseils du maitre, je retenterai plus tard. Donc qui pour la 4?


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je peux oser la 4&#176;?
> 
> 
> si vous trouvez &#231;a nul, jetez le. Je ne vous en voudrais pas.


Faudrait que tu int&#232;gres ton image un peu mieux (_fais toi aider si tu veux !_) et utilise la police que Grug a utilis&#233; pour rester dans la continuit&#233;.....
Je te conseillerais (_je ne te force pas la main !_) de prendre ton temps et de retenter le coup un peu plus tard, tu t'es trop pr&#233;cipit&#233; !..... 
Prends ton temps !! Tu n'en seras que plus satisfait au r&#233;sultat......


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je peux oser la 4°?
> sur les conseils du maitre, je retenterai plus tard. Donc qui pour la 4?




Je prends ! J'ai un truc à "gribouiller".


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2006)

Elle est facile et en même temps private joke, mais bon. 






Le PSD et la police ici.


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2006)

la diff&#233;rence c'est que les culottes blanches, c'est&#8230; charmant :love:


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2006)

aucune id&#233;e, mais dans mon dessin, Grichka est une blonde qui porte une culotte blanche


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai pas bien compris la case de Rezba, mais bon, qui reprend la main, là ?



Pfff. Nioube.


----------



## philire (3 Décembre 2006)

salut.. 
je prends la suite, j'essaie de vous faire quelquechose pour demain


----------



## NED (3 Décembre 2006)

Hey Rebza, tu pourrais pas redessiner ton image en Noir et Blanc tout en gardant ton idée....Ca serait plus cohérent?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_si tu comprends rien, c'est parce que t'es un nioube... gribouille est une l&#233;gende sur ce forum et shampooing-ideal &#233;tait le nom de son site.

bref... 
_


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est un cadavre exquis que l'on bâtit ici, pas un jeu de piste sans décodeur !
> 
> :love:




alors disons que dans portfolio, ce sont des images qu'on poste.


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2006)

Que vois-je ?!... Ben rien !!.... 
Je pars la journ&#233;e en d&#233;dicace et aucune image post&#233;e sur ce fil ?!....


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_


tirhum a dit:



			Que vois-je ?!... Ben rien !!.... 
Je pars la journée en dédicace et aucune image postée sur ce fil ?!.... 






Cliquez pour agrandir...



pareil, ça ne fait que blablater sur l'utilité d'une image postée...
déjà que c'est trop large et que j'ai l'impression d'être Don Quichotte contre des moulins à paroles, voilà qu'il faut que j'attaque une armée de géants... (cf don quichotte)

une peu d'imagination que diable ! 
_


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4077215 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> pareil, &#231;a ne fait que blablater sur l'utilit&#233; d'une image post&#233;e...
> ...


On va donc dire que l'on poste des images (_quand on prend  la main_) que l'on peut poster des commentaires sur la suite (_quand une image est post&#233;e_) et que l'on poste.... pour dire que l'on prend la main.... 

Nan ?!.... 
_ Comment &#231;a, je suis trop "directif" !!_ 




&#201;DIT : Sans d&#233;c' !!.... Essayez de ne pas "_envahir_" le fil !!...


----------



## philire (4 Décembre 2006)

(Voilà j'ai fait ça... vous pouvez changer le texte, l'image, tout quoi...  
Pour le psd, je ne sais pas l'héberger  ... un gros jpg, peut-être )


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

Kiky s'y colle, maintenant ?!......


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Kiky s'y colle, maintenant ?!......




J'veux bien m'y coller... 

:rose: AïeAïAïe j'ai la pression là!!  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

Le suivant pourrait r&#233;cuperer le psd pr&#233;cedent et int&#233;grer l'image de philire&#8230;



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> &#8230;et d'un personnage qui me rappelle quelqu'un.
> :love: :love:



Louise brook en blonde :affraid:
et pourquoi pas Deneuve sexy


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2006)

Bon je n'ai suivi que mon inspiration et les traits de tirhum pour le dessins d&#233;sol&#233;e Roberto  





Suivant!


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

Et comme &#231;a ?!.... 

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/6564/tirhumstylerx9.jpg


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Pourquoi d&#233;sol&#233;e ?_
> 
> Au contraire, j'adore l'impr&#233;visible !
> :love: :love:



Bon c'est parfait alors! :love: Merci 



> _Par contre, j'aimerais bien voir le r&#233;sultat, et &#231;a ne s'affiche pas chez moi._
> :hein:


Ho tu ne le vois pas! :mouais:
 Et comme &#231;a C'est mieux?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Là *j'ai que le début,* d'accord, d'accord, c'est toujours le même film qui passe quiii pa-asse t'es toooute seule dev... heu...




 ImageSchack m'en veut aujourd'hui!!! Et comme ça là c'est bon?

:rose:


----------



## philire (5 Décembre 2006)

jpg +


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4499/tirhumstyle6vs1.jpg
> 
> jpg +



Merci!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

"t'ai gentille"?!?  :affraid:


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

Ben disons qu'Igor ne parle pas encore tout à fait bien le français... Et qu'il a un accent slave si charmant :love: Pff, quel manque d'imagination


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais, moi et le second degr&#233;...


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben disons qu'Igor ne parle pas encore tout &#224; fait bien le fran&#231;ais... Et qu'il a un accent slave si charmant :love: Pff, quel manque d'imagination


Taie gentille.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Taie gentille.    :love:



déja couché?


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

Je prends la main !!! pour la 8&#232;me 

Et voil&#224; :


----------



## ange_63 (6 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> "t'ai gentille"?!?  :affraid:





mado a dit:


> Ben disons qu'Igor ne parle pas encore tout à fait bien le français... Et qu'il a un accent slave si charmant :love: Pff, quel manque d'imagination





Oups!!!  :rose: Oui en effet....
Juste une toute petite faute...on la voit même pas  :rateau: 
Heumm, hé bien faut l'faire quand même. :hein: 
En ce moment je suis fâchée avec le verbe « être » !


----------



## Grug (6 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je prends la main !!! pour la 8ème
> 
> Et voilà :


 chouettte image NED, mais ton loien pour la voir en grand ne marche pas.


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> chouettte image NED, mais ton loien pour la voir en grand ne marche pas.


C'est normal, il n'existe pas.... 
Je sais pas comment on fait &#231;a?
Tfa&#231;on y'a juste &#224; faire une capture d'image &#224; 100&#37; et hop ca roule ma poule !


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2006)

NED.. 

Bon... 9&#232;me case, celui (celle) qui prend la main d&#233;cide si l'histoire se termine ou pas... 
Si &#231;a se termine l&#224;, il suffit de prendre la main et de lancer une nouvelle page en donnant le nombre de cases....


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Ba ca se termine pas là, on avait dit en 9 cases?
Sinon j'aurais fini moué avec une grosse case en bas.
:mouais:


----------



## dool (7 Décembre 2006)

ben c'est keski dit !! Mal, mais dit !   :love:


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

tirhum ? Tu finis l'histoire ? :love:
Après tout pourquoi un dessinateur différent à chaque case forcément ? C'est dans les règles ? Faut que je les relise.. Ou alors on propose un amendement


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Apr&#232;s tout pourquoi un dessinateur diff&#233;rent &#224; chaque case forc&#233;ment ? C'est dans les r&#232;gles ? Faut que je les relise.. Ou alors on propose un amendement


Bien s&#251;r que non... 
Je voulais juste que vous preniez possession du jeu; je ne voulais pas trop intervenir... 


mado a dit:


> tirhum ? Tu finis l'histoire ? :love:


Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais donc que quelqu'un d'autre la termine et un(e) autre relance une autre histoire.... 
S'il faut se d&#233;vouer... mais &#231;a ne sera pas avant mercredi (au mieux).....


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_certains prennent possession du sujet mais du jeu... 
_


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

_Prendre possession du sujet..._ Pff, tu as de ces formulations al&#232;m


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> _Prendre possession du sujet... Pff, tu as de ces formulations alèm _


_


jalouse va ! 

:love:
_


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

De pas savoir dessiner, &#231;a c'est clair..:mouais:


Pour le reste, je me d&#233;brouille 


(Allez, j'arr&#234;te, promis tirhum, je voudrais pas que tu changes d'avis sur moi)


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_c'qui s'ro bin, ess's'ro ed'met d'ch&#233;s imaches... 
_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

note de Rappel : À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser* *une taille de 700 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale* pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) *et un poids de 100Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## NED (3 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un finit?
Quelqu'un refait une nouvelle?


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

Je prends la main...... 

_L'Amoque est demandé aux "posteurs perdus" !!..... _
_1ère "enchère"...._


----------



## lufograf (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je prends la main......



Bonjour à tous et... Aïe ! Aïe ! 
Pas taper ! Ou alors pas trop fort !! :rateau: 
Je viens d'être redirigé par GRUG (Merci Mr. GPS  ) sur ce fil que je découvre. Je suis tombé par hasard sur la planche dans le fil "crayon+papier+scan" et du coup je ne connaissais rien des rêgles du jeu (ni les 9 cases, ni les "Je prends la main", etc...) :rose: 

Je poste donc malgré tout ma contribution pour l'"honneur" :rateau:  et je redonne la main à notre grand Manitou du scan (qui peut du coup tout effacer !)...


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2007)

Bravo Ludograph !!
Nickel


----------



## lufograf (4 Janvier 2007)

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Voilà Msieur Vendez, pardon Mr Vendez, et merci encore pour votre inépuisable science (euh ? c'est bon là ?  ) Mr Vendez... 






Euh au fait moi c'est luFFFFFograFFFFF avec plein de F comme FFautes d'orthograFFFes ! :rateau:  ​


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2007)

A ouais purée moi aussi j'ai gaffé :
lu*F*ograf !!!


----------



## NED (5 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est donc &#224; cauffe de toi !



Ba Foyons !
Fe commenffe &#224; defenir un peu ridiculfe avec fe bonet de No&#235;l?  
J'ai enffie de le garder en fait....
 

Hey Roberto le jour o&#249; tu est sur ichat tu nous pr&#233;vient hein?....


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

*aheum&#8230; 
*


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2007)

Une touche de couleur pour "_flinguer_" ce N&B...... 



​ 
Fin de la planche.
&#192; vous de relancer quelque chose, comme vous le voulez.....


----------



## ange_63 (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour lancer quelque chose...:rose:  
J'ai du mal à dessiner les enfants :mouais:   






Une planche de 7 cases.


----------



## philire (19 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je fais une petite suite  

J'édite, et hop!





.... pardon, Ange :rose:



(en plus grand, en cliquant)


----------



## ange_63 (19 Janvier 2007)

philire a dit:


> .... pardon, Ange :rose:




   MDR!!!  :love: 
Y a pas d'mal! 
Mais je plaint celui/celle qui va prendre la main après ça!


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

en grand : clic image


----------



## kaminari (20 Janvier 2007)

Simpa, bien que j preferfais celle d'avant 
Néanmoins je prends la main pour la 4e !! Cela dit elle sera en N/B, cela pose t il un probleme ?
Qlq pourrais le coloriser par la suite, ça ne sera pas tres compliqué, des applats suffiront.

Merçi.


----------



## kaminari (20 Janvier 2007)

Voila  c est une idée, je vous l'accorde, c est tres vite fait. Colorez le ! 
J'aimerais que l'on revienne dans le style N/B. Je trouve vraiment que ça fonctionnais tres bien. Et puis je suis plus a l'aise.


----------



## philire (20 Janvier 2007)

Sympa 

... par contre, il y a une perte sensible de la qualité de l'image... il faudrait revoir la compression


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Tu pourrais pas coloriser rapidos Kaminari?
On comprend pas bien ce qu'il y a dans la bulle?


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Voila  c est une id&#233;e, je vous l'accorde, c est tres vite fait. Colorez le !
> J'aimerais que l'on revienne dans le style N/B. Je trouve vraiment que &#231;a fonctionnais tres bien. Et puis je suis plus a l'aise.


ben ce tour ci c'est en couleur&#8230;
(mais des couleurs simples)

je ne comprends pas bien ce que raconte ta case.


----------



## kanako (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> On comprend pas bien ce qu'il y a dans la bulle?





Grug a dit:


> je ne comprends pas bien ce que raconte ta case.



Apparement, dans la bulle c'est la tête de la fillette qui se rend compte qu'elle a raté son coup


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Il est exigeant le monsieur !  j'y crois pas. Et les lecteurs, ils ont leur mot &#224; dire aussi ?


----------



## tweek (21 Janvier 2007)

kanako a dit:


> la fillette qui se rend compte qu'elle a raté son coup



plutôt


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Voila  c est une id&#233;e, je vous l'accorde, c est tres vite fait. Colorez le !
> J'aimerais que l'on revienne dans le style N/B. Je trouve vraiment que &#231;a fonctionnais tres bien. Et puis je suis plus a l'aise.


Faut prendre son temps; on est pas "_aux pi&#232;ces_" !!....  
Le but c'est que la planche tienne debout malgr&#233; les styles diff&#233;rents, donc N&B ou couleur, &#224; chacun de faire en sorte que &#231;a marche !.... 
Chacun est libre de son choix, faut juste faire &#231;a "_proprement_" .... 


tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> Vous pouvez modifier le d&#233;coupage pour int&#233;grer votre image, mais sans d&#233;naturer les autres images.
> _(Agrandir ou r&#233;tr&#233;cir, ou cacher une partie des images pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, ou par exemple sur la mienne mettre un applat de couleur &#224; la place du blanc si vous voulez l'int&#233;grer &#224; la couleur de votre image...)_
> J'ai post&#233; un dessin en N&B, mais vous pouvez poster en couleur ou un crayonn&#233;; l'int&#233;ressant est d'arriver &#224; faire un tout qui tienne la route malgr&#233; les styles diff&#233;rents de chacun...
> ...



 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4138698 a dit:
			
		

> Il est exigeant le monsieur !  j'y crois pas. Et les lecteurs, ils ont leur mot &#224; dire aussi ?


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

Oui desolé c est un peu fait a la va vite.
J'attendrais une eventuelle nouvelle BD en N/B, je trouve que la force du trait et du contraste que donne le N/B est plus simpa a travailler, mais c est en ce qui me concerne 

Merçi a plus


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Oui desolé c est un peu fait a la va vite.
> J'attendrais une eventuelle nouvelle BD en N/B, je trouve que la force du trait et du contraste que donne le N/B est plus simpa a travailler, mais c est en ce qui me concerne
> 
> Merçi a plus


C'est un peu "_bloqué_", là, nan ?!.... 
Tu veux pas mettre de la couleur, ou alors....
Un "_bon samaritain_" ?!...


----------



## philire (28 Janvier 2007)

j'essaie de mettre un peu de couleur  ....


----------



## philire (28 Janvier 2007)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . .( clic )





Encore 2 cases


----------



## kaminari (28 Janvier 2007)

Nikel !  merçi pour ta colo de ma case, ça l rend bien. Moi j attends toujours une nouvelle planche exclu NB hey hey , ne m en veuillez pas.


----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2007)

Philire, géniale la couleur


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Philire, géniale la couleur



Tout à fait d'accord!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2007)

​ 


_Clic image= grand format... _


----------



## ange_63 (2 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Super Nounours LE retour...​



Oul&#224; il a bien failli passer aux oubliettes celui-l&#224;! 
Merci tirhum :love:   

Aller plus qu'une case courage. :rose:


----------



## lufograf (2 Mars 2007)

Bien joué tirhum de rallumer le Feuuuuu ! 
J'ai une image mais pour l'instant ImageShack me fait la tronche ! :hein:  D'ailleurs comment fait on pour mettre une petite image cliquable vers un format plus grand ??

Je suis vraiment un ignare


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> (...)
> J'ai une image mais pour l'instant ImageShack me fait la tronche ! :hein:  D'ailleurs comment fait on pour mettre une petite image cliquable vers un format plus grand ??
> (...)


Uploader une petite image et une grande ?!...
Ou l'option "thumbnail for forums(1)".... 
_(avec imageshack, bien sûr !...  qui marche très bien, là, tout de suite, maintenant...! _ )


----------



## lufograf (2 Mars 2007)

Donc voilà ma petite contribution... 





Un clic pour être moins incompréhensible ? :rose:


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2007)

Salut.



lufograf a dit:


> Donc voilà ma petite contribution...


Ca fait 7 cases, à toi de nous dire si l'histoire continue ou non 

@+
iota


----------



## philire (2 Mars 2007)

... et bravo!   :love:


----------



## tweek (2 Mars 2007)

Très bonne fin Ludo !!!


----------



## lufograf (3 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Très bonne fin Ludo !!!



Lufo avec un f comme FIN !   

D'ailleurs en guise d'épilogue, un petit clin d'oeil à Ange l'initiatrice de ce second opus !







Donc soit quelqu'un veut continuer les aventures de SuperNounours et on se lance dans une deuxième page, ou alors on repart de 0 pour une nouvelle aventure !!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> D'ailleurs en guise d'épilogue, un petit clin d'oeil à Ange l'initiatrice de ce second opus !



:love: :love: :love: :rose: 
Merci! Il est très chouette  

M'enfin bon j'ai pas trop envie de passer sous un camion  :rateau:


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2007)

Oui pourquoi pas se commencer une nouvelle histoire?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Oui pourquoi pas se commencer une nouvelle histoire?



Vas-y!  

:love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

Vu que personne ne se lance... je me permets de le faire...  
Si vous vous souvenez du premier post; nous ne sommes pas obligé de faire une planche, nous pouvons choisir de faire une illustration...
Je donne l'illustration de départ; à vous de rajouter un décor, un (des) personnage(s), de la couleur ou pas, le tout devant faire une illus qui tienne la route graphiquement... 
 Un "truc" qui pourrait faire un beau fond d'écran, par exemple ! À vous de voir si vous finalisez ça en mode "portrait" ou "paysage" au fur et à mesure des participations...

Celui qui prend ma suite et qui voudrait avoir le crayonné "brut de scan" pour le retoucher à sa guise ou l'encrer à sa manière--->MP et je lui fait passer !... 
Je vous demande juste de lui garder sa couleur de cheveux... :love:
Thème directeur : féminité, femme et tout ce que vous inspire ces deux mots...
Ça devrait en inspirer certains...  







*Il nous faut 7 "intervenants" pour finaliser cette illustration... *​


----------



## lufograf (6 Mars 2007)

Cadavre exquis ???   

  Je dirais plutôt Vivante & exquise ! :love:  (Quoiqu'un peu courte sur pattes non ?)

Cela dit je me sens plus à l'aise sur l'idée d'une BD ou chacun fait sa case, là j'avoue que 7 personne sur une "case", j'ai un petit doute ? Mais c'est peut être moi qui sèche, donc faites moi mentir !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> (...)
> Cela dit je me sens plus &#224; l'aise sur l'id&#233;e d'une BD ou chacun fait sa case, l&#224; j'avoue que 7 personne sur une "case", j'ai un petit doute ? Mais c'est peut &#234;tre moi qui s&#232;che, donc faites moi mentir !


Case BD ?!---->Pense alors &#224; une case "pleine page" !....


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> (...)  (Quoiqu'un peu courte sur pattes non ?)
> (...)


C'est vrai ! :rose:
Correction... 







Bon... z'aimez pas les rousses ?!....  


:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Moi mon dragon, il est pas sur le bras  Mais elle le porte bien, pas de souci 
C'&#233;tait juste un petit message d'encouragement  Bravo &#224; tous


----------



## mado (6 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai ! :rose:
> Correction...
> 
> ​
> ...


 

T'es gonflé !!!  :love: 

(Surtout celles aux yeux verts néanmoins  )


----------



## plovemax (7 Mars 2007)

bonsoir
j'ai fais çà aujourd'hui





Si çà ne vous convient pas je comprendrai tout à fait mais j'aimerai avoir la critique svp.  

Voili voilà
Et pis moi j'aime bien les rousses :rose:


----------



## apenspel (7 Mars 2007)

Moi aussi, c'est pas le probl&#232;me, mais pourquoi ce mec est derri&#232;re ?


----------



## plovemax (7 Mars 2007)

Pour faire ressortir l'intelligence et la gr&#226;ce de la fille, par contraste avec le gros ballot derri&#232;re.
Et peut &#234;tre aurais-je d&#251; &#233;crire : "moi aussi j'aime bien les rousses."


----------



## apenspel (7 Mars 2007)

Bon, l&#224;-dessus, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi te r&#233;pondre.

Ou si, si tu veux dessiner, ne recopie pas les travaux des autres, quoique Rubens l'a fait avant toi. Seulement, avant &#231;a, il avait appris les bases.

Un p'tit cours de dessin serait bienvenu, non ? Pour apprendre tout ce qu'il est possible, pour attraper une patte, surtout.

Je me souviens avec nostalgie d'une vieille dame, en cours du soir de peinture monumentale, qui avait attaqu&#233; une toile de 3m60 x 2m70. Moi pareil. On &#233;tait vraiment les uns sur les autres. C'&#233;tait chaud. Surtout avec cette &#201;quatorienne&#8230;

Mais elle n'&#233;tait pas rousse.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2007)

​

Je m'attendais &#224; un truc... plus... enfin moins... enfin pas comme &#231;a...
Une direction un peu plus "po&#233;tique", plus... enfin, je ne m'attendais pas &#224; la venue de Mr Univers _(alias gouverneur de la Californie)_... 
Chuis en plein d&#233;sarroi, l&#224;... maintenant... tout de suite... 



&#201;DIT : L&#224;, il y a de la f&#233;minit&#233;, par exemple... 
_ Et pas de "biscottos"...._


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Pour faire ressortir l'intelligence et la grâce de la fille, par contraste avec le gros ballot derrière.



Ah ça, pour y avoir contraste, ya contraste...


----------



## plovemax (7 Mars 2007)

Bon je vois que mon id&#233;e d&#233;&#231;oit voire m&#234;me d&#233;pla&#238;t...  :rose:  

On efface...


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> 
> Je m'attendais &#224; un truc... plus... enfin moins... enfin pas comme &#231;a...
> Une direction un peu plus "po&#233;tique", plus... enfin, je ne m'attendais pas &#224; la venue de Mr Univers _(alias gouverneur de la Californie)_...
> ...


le soucis, c'est que 7 sur un fond d'ecran, &#231;a risque de pas faire du boulot pour tout le monde.
bref, un debut, si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e qu'il n'h&#233;site pas &#224; y aller.


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2007)

je vous mets la couleur nue, juste pasque j'aime bien


----------



## lufograf (10 Mars 2007)

Ben c'est malin j'arrive trop tard ! :rateau: 

J'avais pas vu que Grug avait bosser :love: .
Voilà ce que j'avais pondu, mais c'est un peu ranplanplan... :rose:


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> le soucis, c'est que 7 sur un fond d'ecran, &#231;a risque de pas faire du boulot pour tout le monde.
> bref, un debut, si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e qu'il n'h&#233;site pas &#224; y aller.
> 
> ​


Suffit que chacun rajoute, un (des) d&#233;cor(s), un (des) motif(s), un (des) perso(s), un (des) "accessoire(s)" que sais-je encore !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai bien une ou deux id&#233;es...


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vous pr&#233;pare un fichier multi-calques avec un imperm&#233;able sur le calque du dessus ?
> 
> :rose:



&#231;a me rappelle une autre superbe plante de bien belles choses :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> &#231;a me rappelle une autre superbe plante de bien belles choses :love:


:chut: ce cercle de posteurs a disparu


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Bon allez !!
On passe aux choses serieuses...
Comme Ange me l'avais dit, Vas-y NED commence ! :love: 

Alors HOP! On attaque une nouvelle BD, 
on va dire en 9 cases (tiens bizarre le chiffre 9 je sais pas pourquoi tiens... )
Et puis on se bouge pour faire un beau truc hein?
Allez les gens faites vivre ce magnifique thread !






 
*​*
*​[/COLOR]


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Ba alors personne?
Sinon proposez un autre truc hein, oui oui c'est possible....


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2007)

Utiliser le dessin de NED pour une nouvelle histoire...
Utiliser le dessin de NED *et* mon dessin colorisé par Grug...
Faites comme vous voulez...

Je crois que je commence à comprendre cette lueur "inquiète" dans le regard des copains scénaristes quand ils me parlent de leur boulot avec plusieurs dessinateurs à la fois...


----------



## lufograf (20 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Utiliser le dessin de NED *et* mon dessin colorisé par Grug...




Sadique !  

Sinon on pourrait aussi incorporer le nouvel avatar de Ned pendant qu'on yest !


----------



## NED (20 Mars 2007)

Ba on va bien y arriver tout de même, la première etait vraiment pas trop mal...


----------



## tweek (20 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba on va bien y arriver tout de même, la première etait vraiment pas trop mal...




J'avais quelques idées en tête, mais mon dessin risque de faire tâche comparé aux vôtres.


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2007)

Essayons de débloquer la situation...  




clic image=plus grand...​
_ Rob'... je me suis permis d'utiliser "ton" bar...   
Pas génial; si vous avez une autre idée...  _


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2007)

Alors, au boulot, feignasse ! 
Le fait que ce soit "ton" bar ne compte pas, puisque c'est moi qui l'ai utilis&#233; !... 

 

Une suite Monsieur, Messieurs !... 
Mesdames, aussi !... :love:


----------



## NED (25 Mars 2007)

Allez Allez !
Hop hop !


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

Well, well, well.... 
Y'a quelqu'un ?!...


----------



## lufograf (2 Avril 2007)

Ben moi, je veux bien tenter quelquechose, mais je suis un peu largué au niveau emploi du temps !! :rateau:  Pour fin de semaine ça vous va ? :rose:


----------



## NED (2 Avril 2007)

Fais comme tu peux Lufo du moment qu'il y a quelque chose qui fait avancer le schimblick.


----------



## lufograf (2 Avril 2007)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:

ben mon Ned ???
 Tu t'es collé tes poils de barbe de Père Noël sur le ciboulot ?


----------



## lufograf (10 Avril 2007)

Un schimblick en retard, :rose:  mais qui avance malgré tout !!  
Voilà donc ma ch'tite contribution... 





*klik* pour continuer l'aventure ​


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

Super !!! 
Hey bonjour ma réputation.....arf oui je suis un tombeur...dans les BD, un peu comme le magnifique de bébél quoi !
:love:


----------



## lufograf (12 Avril 2007)

Et en plus t'as un iPhone !   Pff ! y'a pas à dire   moi aussi j'aurais du faire option "peinture sur fesses" au Bac ! :hein:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

Ouias c'est une Option à mettre bientôt dans le BTS à ton école ça....
Moi c'est spécialité Dans la spécialité.

C'est d'ailleurs pas un BTS que j'ai mais un D.E.A de designer Européen (même pas du pipo! balaise hein!  ) avec Option Tatoo-fesses *ET* spécialisation gros culs de Miss reef !!!


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> ... spécialisation gros culs de Miss reef !!!



Ca doit déjà pas être facile de mettre des pompes au c.ul alors si en + elle l'a gros !!!  Et si encore en plus elle en a plusieurs de "gros culs" la pov' dame....tu dois vraiment vivre un malheur atroce mon bon NED !!!! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2007)

_dites, si on revenait au sujet ? non ? 
_


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2007)

... limite "désespoir"... 


			
				[MGZ] alèm;4234808 a dit:
			
		

> _dites, si on revenait au sujet ? non ?
> _





lufograf a dit:


> Un schimblick en retard, :rose:  mais qui avance malgré tout !!
> Voilà donc ma ch'tite contribution...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## philire (5 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224; pour le schlimbick...
Je ne sais pas si &#231;a peut aider &#224; le relancer :rose:




clic​


----------



## kaminari (10 Juillet 2007)

Wooooh mais dites moi ça par en live la ! :rateau::rose: ah ahahaha ! 

Yep! big up pour le rhum Charette  un conaisseur des produits locaux d la Reunion? 

_ps: (l'abus d'alcool est dangeureux pour la santé, a consommer avc moderation mais bon)



_


----------



## NED (10 Juillet 2007)

Allez plus que 2 cases !!!


----------



## tweek (13 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez plus que 2 cases !!!



Elles vont pas être hors-charte ?


----------



## takamaka (19 Juillet 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Wooooh mais dites moi &#231;a par en live la ! :rateau::rose: ah ahahaha !
> 
> Yep! big up pour le rhum Charette  un conaisseur des produits locaux d la Reunion?


 un vrai punch c'est avec un 55&#176;c que cela se pr&#233;pare et non pas avec un rhum Charette et du Canadou&#8230;
Bande de sagouins!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

dites, on est pas au bar&#8230;


----------



## philire (20 Juillet 2007)

le grand​

_il est bon, quand même, ce calva maison _


----------



## Madeline (27 Avril 2008)

Pis la fin de l'histoire... elle est où ???


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Pis la fin de l'histoire... elle est où ???



On peut penser que l'histoire est finie, il y a quand même une petite chute  

On en recommence un? Qui le premier? Une fille pour changer?


----------



## Madeline (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> On en recommence un? Qui le premier? Une fille pour changer?



Ok je me lance. Mais je n'ai jamais fait de BD !
Voici tout de même un décor pour un début d'histoire. 9 cases !


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Je prends la suite 

Pourrais-tu mettre un lien vers une meilleure résolution de ton dessin si possible? Merci


----------



## Madeline (27 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je prends la suite
> 
> Pourrais-tu mettre un lien vers une meilleure résolution de ton dessin si possible? Merci



Je l'ai mis sur mon site *ICI*

Le document est beaucoup plus lourd. Je n'ai pas un très bon scan et en plus c'est souvent difficile de faire sortir les différents tons de gris !!! 

ET en plus j'apprendrai volontiers comment vous faites pour intégrer vos dessins à d'autres... dessins, etc.
Le HIC c'est que
Je n'ai pas encore de logiciel genre photos shop, illustrator ou  indesing !!!


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Superbe texture 
Le plus simple c'est que tu me dises le logiciel que tu disposes (logiciel d'imagerie mais ça peut aussi ça peut être word), ensuite je pourrais t'expliquer.

Voici la suite, petit détail mais sur la proue du bateau, on peut lire "Don Quichotte"






en plus grand​


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2008)

Haouww, cool ce fil semble resurgir d'outre-tombe !
bravo !  
Si j'ai le temps je mettrai un grain de sel...


----------



## prasath (29 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Haouww, cool ce fil semble resurgir d'outre-tombe !
> bravo !
> Si j'ai le temps je mettrai un grain de sel...



Cool  

Donc à qui le tour?


----------



## Madeline (3 Mai 2008)

NED a dit:


> Haouww, cool ce fil semble resurgir d'outre-tombe !
> bravo !
> Si j'ai le temps je mettrai un grain de sel...



On attend... que t'aies le temps...  ... patiemment


----------

